# EA Degree/*Update-FC Degree



## Randy81 (Nov 30, 2015)

My EA degree is set for December 7th! I'm very excited!


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 30, 2015)

Randy81 said:


> My EA degree is set for December 7th! I'm very excited!


Where?


----------



## Bloke (Dec 1, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> Where?



in a lodge ? 

Congratulations Randy...


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 1, 2015)

Randy81 said:


> My EA degree is set for December 7th! I'm very excited!


Thanks for the note. I was wondering if it would be in the SW


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 3, 2015)

Congratulations soon to be brother. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Randy81 (Dec 8, 2015)

The initiation was great last night! All the brothers of the lodge did an amazing job! I'm beyond happy to have started my journey!


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 8, 2015)

Randy81 said:


> The initiation was great last night! All the brothers of the lodge did an amazing job! I'm beyond happy to have started my journey!



NICE! Congrats. Glad you enjoyed...Stay with it, brother.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 8, 2015)

Congratulations !


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 8, 2015)

Welcome to the family once adopted brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 8, 2015)

Randy81 said:


> The initiation was great last night! All the brothers of the lodge did an amazing job! I'm beyond happy to have started my journey!


Congratulations BROTHER!


----------



## Randy81 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks everybody! I'm working on my proficiency now. I try to study at least one hour per day. I wasn't limited to one mentor from the lodge as many reached out to me to help me out. I think will be proficient by the new year.


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 11, 2015)

Randy81 said:


> Thanks everybody! I'm working on my proficiency now. I try to study at least one hour per day. I wasn't limited to one mentor from the lodge as many reached out to me to help me out. I think will be proficient by the new year.



Right on, brother. Nice thumbnail! Knock it out but try to absorb the meaning too. Follow along with it as if you're there when you practice. It'll make more sense then too. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 11, 2015)

CLewey44 said:


> Knock it out but try to absorb the meaning too.


That's right! Just memorizing and parroting back the words is meaningless. Understand what you are learning.


----------



## Randy81 (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm going to attempt to knock out my proficiency training tonight! If I am successful, I should be doing my FC degree next Monday.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 11, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> I'm going to attempt to knock out my proficiency training tonight! If I am successful, I should be doing my FC degree next Monday.


Don't attempt brother, just do it. Answer the questions with pride and confidence.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 11, 2016)

smib


----------



## Randy81 (Jan 11, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Don't attempt brother, just do it. Answer the questions with pride and confidence.


Thanks! I'm going to do it. I've studied and understand everything thoroughly.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 12, 2016)

How did it go?


----------



## Randy81 (Jan 13, 2016)

It ended up getting pushed to this coming Monday. I'm confident I will knock  it out.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 13, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> It ended up getting pushed to this coming Monday. I'm confident I will knock  it out.


The best of luck to you brother.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 13, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> It ended up getting pushed to this coming Monday. I'm confident I will knock  it out.



Most lodges look for proficiency not perfection. You'll be fine.


----------



## Randy81 (Jan 18, 2016)

Tonight I was found proficient in my EA catechism and then was passed to fellowcraft immediately after! The FC degree was great! 

The lodge has scheduled my master mason degree for February 15th. I think my proficiency work will come much quicker this time.


----------



## Randy81 (Jan 18, 2016)

I just realized that I will be raised on George Washington's birthday! It doesn't really matter, but is cool.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 19, 2016)

So brother Randy 1, how did ur profincecy go???


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 19, 2016)

My bad brother I did read far enough to see that u r a Fellow Craft...Congratulations too u....Keep grinding


----------



## Randy81 (Jan 19, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> My bad brother I did read far enough to see that u r a Fellow Craft...Congratulations too u....Keep grinding


Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 19, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> Tonight I was found proficient in my EA catechism and then was passed to fellowcraft immediately after!



Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 20, 2016)

Congratulations on your FC Brother.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 20, 2016)

Congratulations brother. While your going through your degrees soak in as much as you can. I enjoyed my the first two, but my favorite is the third.


----------



## Randy81 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks guys! I did a much better job of listening during this degree.


----------



## Randy81 (Jan 20, 2016)

The FC catechism is much easier! The FC lecture... not so much... The amount of information in the degree was unreal and awesome!


----------



## Randy81 (Jan 29, 2016)

I visited another lodge for the first time tonight, and it was great! I was able to witness and participate in the EA degree for two new brothers.


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 1, 2016)

I was found proficient in my FC catechism tonight! My Master's Degree has been locked in for the 15th along with another brother who I also did my FC degree with. Tonight the Grand Master from the Grand Lodge of Alabama was at our lodge for an EA degree. His dad and brother are members of our lodge so it was great to have him there. Additionally, we had guys from our State Grand Lodge there tonight which was nice. Our new Grand Master wants a Grand Lodge Officer at every EA in the state of Louisiana!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 2, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> I was found proficient in my FC catechism tonight! My Master's Degree has been locked in for the 15th along with another brother who I also did my FC degree with. Tonight the Grand Master from the Grand Lodge of Alabama was at our lodge for an EA degree. His dad and brother are members of our lodge so it was great to have him there. Additionally, we had guys from our State Grand Lodge there tonight which was nice. Our new Grand Master wants a Grand Lodge Officer at every EA in the state of Louisiana!


Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 13, 2016)

DeusLuxVitam said:


> I hope you dont have any poop stains on your undies.. And I say that with full confidence that you'll have a great night


What's your deal?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 13, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> What's your deal?


I'm wondering about this myself!


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 13, 2016)

DeusLuxVitam said:


> I thought it was pretty funny lol


I think you're kind of a moron. From the looks of most of your posts, you just want attention. You're not truly interested in the craft.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 14, 2016)

DeusLuxVitam said:


> Don't judge a book by its cover.



I'm not, I'm using your words.. but perhaps we should not judge at all. The issue is we have a lot of folk come here to read about Freemasonry, and many of your posts are most unacceptable in a Masonic Forum, virtual or actual.... Negative reaction to them should tell you that clearly. I am sure it does..


----------

